# June Weight Loss Challenge



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Why not?

Pick a number and go for it. 

I'm going big and going for 17 lbs. I'm going to try intermittent fasting and walking, pus a lot of fiber. I noticed a couple of days ago how out of shape I have gotten, so I am going to walk at least 5 days a week.

I watched a Jason Fung (Fasting and type 2 diabetes expert) video yesterday and he made the point that if insulin is too high you won't lose weight, your metabolism will just slow down to match calories in. I think that might be at least partially my problem, so I need to make sure my blood glucose levels stay in a good range.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ok. I am in. I would like to lose eight to ten pounds in June. That will be most of it.

I need to get MUCH more active.

Alcohol consumption is already reduced. Doing intermittent fasting.

Going to walk at 8:00 am most days.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Count my in too. Six pounds is my target, which will get rid of the four I've gained over the last couple months, plus a bit more. I've been slacking off a bit too much, and not exercising enough, especially since I'm still working from home at a desk job. Last year working from home actually helped me lose weight,a little each month, along with a thread here on HT. Now, not so much. I need to go back to climbing the stairs in my condo, 12 flights, plus simply more physical activity. Yep, six pounds should be manageable.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

2 pounds is my goal.

This does not sound like much, but if I do not eat enough then my blood sugar drops too far and I feel sick. For me slow and steady does the best

Over the last 6 months I have lost eight pounds: I intend to lose 17 more before I am done.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hm. Sounds like a good idea.

I lost 40 pounds a couple of years ago, by eating lazy keto. Gradually, the carbs crept back in, and I gained 15 pounds. 

I'll shoot for 5 pounds. When it comes off too quickly, it seems to find its way home.

Would love to fit back into the clothes I got when I lost the 40 pounds, as well as my wedding ring. Wearing one of those silicone rings now, but want to wear the one DH put on my finger 21 years ago next month.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Went to the grocery store and came out without any ice cream. Now that is a rare occurrence.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am going to just eat one meal per day. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm up for shedding 3 lbs. I've been making too many pies and cobblers and jams, and could stand to exercise a little more. Plus I just got back from vacation and think I must have gained a couple lbs.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm going back to what worked, more vegetables, lean protein,fruit and some carbs - I need my slice of multi grain toast in the morning and pasta now and then.. plus a little ice cream and medicinal chocolate too! The key is "little". I also weigh myself every morning and note the number in a little notebook. I don't get fussed if the number is higher one day and lower the next, what matters is the result at the end of the month.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I had to replace the batteries in my scale this morning.  I stepped on the scales and it said I had gained 4 lbs since yesterday afternoon. I thought maybe, since the batteries were low, the readings from the last few days were incorrect. I stepped on the scales again and all is right in the world again, weight right where I expected it to be.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We just bought a FitBit watch for my husband. It was purchased for the sleep option to monitor his sleeping - which works very well. We never thought we would spend the money on something like this but it has turned out to be more than just a watch and way to monitor his sleep. All the exercise functions - steps, stairs, cardio, weight goal etc - have had an amazing effect on his desire to exercise. During the day when he sees that he has not reached his goal for steps or anything else he ups his exercise and is now in competition with himself. We can offset the cost by cutting down on groceries - sticking only to the healthy foods.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

emdeengee said:


> We just bought a FitBit watch for my husband. It was purchased for the sleep option to monitor his sleeping - which works very well. We never thought we would spend the money on something like this but it has turned out to be more than just a watch and way to monitor his sleep. All the exercise functions - steps, stairs, cardio, weight goal etc - have had an amazing effect on his desire to exercise. During the day when he sees that he has not reached his goal for steps or anything else he ups his exercise and is now in competition with himself. We can offset the cost by cutting down on groceries - sticking only to the healthy foods.


I should do that. I have a Garmin but I really bought it just to track heart rate.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

147 today!!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I've already realized this week that my "just a bite" has been ....at least triple that. Flip side, is that I can already tell that my body appreciates going back to smaller meals with more vegetables and fruit, and snacks, and much longer walks. The scale hasn't budged, no matter how many times I try to sneak up on it in hopes the number will change, but I can feel the difference.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Down 2 pounds. Just saying "no!" to chocolates (even though we have a BIG honkin' box of the fancy flavored Lindt truffles). Also, not eating after 6 pm.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

20 pounds lost since April 19th. I decided to go the Keto Route.  Now If I can just up my physical activity, maybe it would melt off a little faster. 

For a "fitness watch" I ended up getting a OnePlus Watch to pair with my phone.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

checking in...down 1.5 lbs. I'm pleased with myself. Vegetables are definitely my friend.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I am weighing in tomorrow after 1 full week.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Down 2 pounds. If only I could just give away those lovely Lindt chocolates hiding in the freezer....


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

As of this morning down a little over 21 pounds (my scale measures out to tenths of a pound). Keto is still working well.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My goal for the week was 7 and I lost 6. 

Goal for this week is 4.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm already at the point the scale seems to be stuck.

If past history applies, if I stick with it I should see a big drop in the next few days.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> I'm already at the point the scale seems to be stuck.
> 
> If past history applies, if I stick with it I should see a big drop in the next few days.


The needle on my scale seems to be sleeping, too.

That said, my jeans are fitting much better. I'll go with how the jeans fit over what the scale says.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> I'm already at the point the scale seems to be stuck.
> 
> If past history applies, if I stick with it I should see a big drop in the next few days.





Pony said:


> The needle on my scale seems to be sleeping, too.
> 
> That said, my jeans are fitting much better. I'll go with how the jeans fit over what the scale says.


Apparently all our scales are taking a nap! I'll just continue as I am, and the drop will happen. MoonRiver you had quite a drop for your first week.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I wrote earlier that we bought a FitBit for my husband. I can now absolutely say that it was the best $200 we gave spent on anything for exercise including memberships and equipment. Unfortunately I have never been able to wear a watch of any kind. Something in my electric system just shuts them down.

He is now obsessed with beating or cutting down on all the daily information given - number of steps, stair climbs, heartrate, calories burned, weight, weight loss goal, resting time (sitting on the couch), weekly exercise and it is also a watch It has alarms to tell you if you are not doing enough and timers for reminders. It also has a sleep function to monitor your REM. light and deep sleep and time awake. And you can go back to see how you have been doing over the week and month.


My husband is not a really completive guy (never cares about what others are doing or thinking) but now it turns out that he is competitive with himself and this is a great motivator. He lost 2 pounds already. He has never had a weight problem just gains 4 or 5 pounds each winter and loses it in the spring. He is very active all the time but not with cardio. Now that we are retired I have warned him that the best weight control is to never gain the weight if possible and just enough exercise each week helps keep your weight under control but also improve your mood. I have had weight issues for a good part of my life so know that this works. And what is great for me is that he does not mind the FitBit nagging him at all LOL!


----------



## MAWL (Feb 2, 2021)

Late to the party but sign me up for five. Was on Keto and intermittent fasting and did well. Added some carbs back in for balance and haven't been doing so well on the scale.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

MAWL said:


> Late to the party but sign me up for five. Was on Keto and intermittent fasting and did well. Added some carbs back in for balance and haven't been doing so well on the scale.


Welcome. Just do the best you can like the rest of us.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

146!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I am down one more pound, and started eating Paleo/Wahl's today. 

Hoping for relief from chronic pain and attendant issues, as well as being able to fit back into my clothes.

Got into my shorts from last Summer. They're a teeeeny bit snug, but still wearable.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

My scale is down .4 lbs which is better than up. I’ve been pretty good so hope I’ll see a nicer drop next Monday.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

This month I have jumped around. I probably am eating more salt some days than others. On the good side I do not think that I have gained any


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I couldn't get the scale to budge, so I tried keto with eggs and fish for 2 days. I'll see tomorrow how well it worked.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

MoonRiver said:


> I couldn't get the scale to budge, so I tried keto with eggs and fish for 2 days. I'll see tomorrow how well it worked.


Keto worked for weight loss, but my body can't take it. My heart rate was up, I had trouble sleeping, and it really upset my stomach.

The good news is I'm down 3 lbs for the week. From now until the end of the summer, my goal is 2.5 lbs a week on average.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

MoonRiver said:


> Keto worked for weight loss, but my body can't take it. My heart rate was up, I had trouble sleeping, and it really upset my stomach.
> 
> The good news is I'm down 3 lbs for the week. From now until the end of the summer, my goal is 2.5 lbs a week on average.


From what I've read, if ones heart rate is up on keto, it is because the body needs electrolytes - usually magnesium and potassium.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Weighed myself this morning and am down 24 pounds since 19th of April. Now to get the next 30 to come off so I can be back to where I was in 2000.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

sniper69 said:


> Weighed myself this morning and am down 24 pounds since 19th of April. Now to get the next 30 to come off so I can be back to where I was in 2000.


We are at about the same place. I am down 22 since the beginning of May and have 28 to go.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

As of this morning, down 25 pounds. And it isn't from lack of eating.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Down another pound. Huzzah! 

Hope it's not just from perspiration. Dang... It is toasty here!

But I continue to eat according to the Wahls Protocol, and I am feeling remarkably well. Perhaps it's the placebo effect, or maybe it's because I'm not loaded down with sugar and dairy.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Where salt goes, water follows: now that it has gotten really hot outside my weight is no longer bouncing up every time I eat something salty. I believe that I have lost another pound.

Every time I eat something salty I sweat the salt out ASAP. Works for me


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been watching my food intake carefully this week, I also think (know) I was eating a bit too much salty stuff, my downfall. This mornings weigh in did not leave me grumbling.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

This morning I stepped on the scales and am down 27.5 pounds.  I'm continuing to work on losing more. I keep telling myself I need to incorporate some exercise to see if that will move things along a little faster.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Down one pound, for a total of three so far.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

6 pounds as of this morning. YES!

So glad I found this thread. Really helps me to stay on track.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I will end the month right where I started. I ordered a Pescatarian Keto Cookbook, so I plan on going keto, but with fish and seafood.


----------



## Chew (Jan 11, 2020)

My goal was to lose 20 lbs by july. Only 26 lbs to go!!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Chew said:


> My goal was to lose 20 lbs by july. Only 26 lbs to go!!


13 lbs a day will do it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Down a bit.


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

I know this is super late but I'm officially joining. My friend is getting married mid August and I tried on my bridesmaid dress yesterday and it fits, but it could definitely look nicer if I lost about 10lbs. I figure that's a little over 1lb a week and doable by cutting carbs and sugar, but we shall see.


----------



## MAWL (Feb 2, 2021)

Struggling like crazy to slow the weight gain in this heat and humidity. I know most of it is water weight and will drop with the temperatures but still... it's a bit discouraging.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My scale is moving either! I do hate the plateaus




MAWL said:


> Struggling like crazy to slow the weight gain in this heat and humidity. I know most of it is water weight and will drop with the temperatures but still... it's a bit discouraging.





MAWL said:


> Struggling like crazy to slow the weight gain in this heat and humidity. I know most of it is water weight and will drop with the temperatures but still... it's a bit discouraging.


Mawl, I am curios. The only reason I gain water weight in the summer is because I am eating more salt On those hot days a person WANTS potatos and deviled eggs and other salty foods. . Is that what causes your summertime weight gain? Enquiring minds want to know! (is that still a popular phrase or is my age showing? I have not heard that phrase in a bit


----------



## MAWL (Feb 2, 2021)

Terri said:


> My scale is moving either! I do hate the plateaus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not more salt. In the summer you naturally will hold and gain water weight for sweat to cool yourself IF you aren't subjected to air conditioning for any lengths of time and you naturally drop it when the weather cools for two or three days. 

When I used to work in excessive ac, I used to constantly run to the bathroom at work. After work and back in natural hot and humid temps, I couldn't drink enough and never went to the bathroom. It was very hard on me.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I would think that if you sweat more that you would urinate less because you have sweated the water out of your system

At any rate, WELCOME!


----------



## MAWL (Feb 2, 2021)

Terri said:


> I would think that if you sweat more that you would urinate less because you have sweated the water out of your system
> 
> At any rate, WELCOME!


You do until the weather cools or you spend some time in too cold of ac. Then your body sheds excess water.


----------

